# Visiting DC 10/6 thru 10/8



## rogue108 (Oct 3, 2014)

I know there are several DC/MD threads going on right now but I didn't want to hijack one so I started my own. I just found out I will be visiting DC from 10/06 thru 10/08 and wanted to know if there were any KKF member's restaurants or restaurants in general I should visit. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 3, 2014)

tkern @ Art & Soul (DC)
chefcosta @ Zaytinya (DC)
chuckthebutcher @ Green Pig Bistro (Arlington)

I'l also throw in Campono for really good pizzas, salads, sandwiches and gelato (DC, next to Kennedy Center in one of the Watergate buildings)

Other than that, there are dozens and dozens of noteworthy restaurants in DC these days.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Oct 4, 2014)

Me @ bistro blanc 
Marc4pt0 - bar cocina and bond st social


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 4, 2014)

Shoot, you guys are probably closer to his home in NJ then to DC :biggrin:

But no question you guys really put out some fantastic food at Bistro Blanc. And I had the honor of visting Marc's places yesterday when I was in Baltimore -- they looks like great hang-outs. Some of the nicest bars that I have seen. I did not have a chance to eat anything though, so right now I can't recommend the food :groucho:


----------



## rogue108 (Oct 7, 2014)

I appreciate all the recommendations. Definitely more restaurants to eat at than I have time for. The Baltimore area recommendations look great, I will try to hit one of them on my way back if possible. 

Thanks again !!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 7, 2014)

Dave, You know your getting name for yourself as the Ambassador of DC. Well deserved I might add, you sure point us in the right direction. We want to come back soon too as Mike Costa and Zaytinya are world class acts!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 9, 2014)

Andrew (rogue108) and I met up at Zaytinya last night, and toddinmd joined us as well. ChefCosta (Mike) was working the floor, so he was able to come by the table quite a few times and talk with us. We had a fantastic dinner, and it was great meeting Andrew, his friend and Todd. And it's always great talking with Mike -- he is a gracious host and he runs a very tight kitchen. And he earned a huge pile of bonus points by shaving a truffle over a small 'pizza' for us :bliss:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 9, 2014)

Aw, I never got the truffles. Hum, catering to the local boy huh Mike?


----------



## toddnmd (Oct 9, 2014)

He knows Dave is going to bring in half the members of the forum.

Great to meet you all and hang out a bit, talking (mostly) about knives, but also about some other stuff. And Chef Costa was quite the gracious host--made us feel very welcome. I gotta get back for the chef's tasting menu sometime.


Mucho Bocho said:


> Aw, I never got the truffles. Hum, catering to the local boy huh Mike?


----------



## rogue108 (Oct 11, 2014)

I am getting back to this thread kind of late, but I want thank everyone involved for a nice evening. It was great to finally put faces to David, Todd, and Chef Costa in person. I need to particularly thank David for setting up reservations at Zaytinya and organizing the entire evening, otherwise I would have probably camped out in my hotel room. Last but not least, I want to thank Mike (ChefCosta) for being an outstanding host and providing an excellent meal with a truffle bonus. :2thumbsup:

Hopefully, I can do this again !!


----------



## wayfarerkitchen804 (Oct 27, 2014)

Damn. I wish I would've registered and saw this sooner. Dakaiya would've been an awesome stopping point out in Chinatown.


----------

